# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Cikli i Kreshnikëve

## shigjeta

Cikli i kreshnikeve ose kenget epike per aget e Jutbines . Ky cikel eshte me i gjeri qe kemi ne legjenden shqipe. Paraqitet mjaft i plote dhe me nje larmi te madhe. Kryesisht kendohet ne veri. Ne kete cikel tregohen bemat e Gjeto Basho Mujit, heroi kryesor, te vellait te tij , Halilit dhe te tridhjete ageve. Keta veprojne ne Jutbine, krahine e papercaktuar mire. Pershkrimi i personazheve eshte i mbinatyrshem; ata flasin me oret, ata luftojne me mazdrake (topuz), gjaku i tyre derdhet si lume, i kane mustaqet nga nje pash, e hedhin topuzin me aq force sa ngrihet pluhur nente pash lart etj. Heronjte e ketyre legjendave jane te shumte, por kryesore jane Muji e Halili.


*Fuqia e Mujit*

Lum e lum per tlumin Zot,
Nujem kane e Zoti na ka dhane!
Kurr ishkane Muja djale i ri,
Ma kish cue baba nrroge tu njizotni;
Coban lopesh zotnija e ka ba,
Per gjith dite bjeshket Muja tui kerkue;
Per gjith dite nder gurra tu u freskue,
Per gjith dite nder mriza tuj pushue
Rruge as shtek pa njofte nuk ka lane
Mi con lopet gjithhere ku sin kane
I nate lopet cobanit i paskan hupe
E tu shpija nuka mujte me dredhe
Buze nji shkambit mu ndale asht ngushtue
Asht ule djali aty per me fjete
Paj dy djepa aty  kin qillue;
E kan marre brimen e tuj kjajte
Masht avite Muja me i shikjue
Po i pajton tuj i pekunde
E tdy djepat ika vun ne gjume
Bardhe si drita dy Zana atehere kane ardhe
-Ty, qysh te thone  Mujon e kan pvete-
Zo! cte ka pru nket vend e shka tka trete!-
Muja atehere shka u ka thane
Rrogtar lopesh un kam qillue
Per gjith dite kto bjeshke i kam kerkue
Mue rreziku sot ka ardhe me me ndeshe
Mkan hupe lopet, e askund skam mujte me i gjete
Ktu mxu nata e u ngja per me fjete
Smylla sy prej vajit, qi kam ndie
Ishin kane tuj kajte keta dy fmi
Kurrkund carje fmia numkan lane
Mu kan dhimte e jam hudhe me i pajtue
I pajtova e sa grima ngjume i kam vdue
Po Zo! shka jeni me gjithe ket drite?-
-Zana jemi, Mujo, tuj shetite,
-Tuj u sjelle na njerzvet me u ndihmue,
Ti cfare ndere, Mujo, po na lype?
Qi dy djepat na ike vu ne gjume?
A don force, Mujo, me qindrue?
A don lufte, Mujo, me luftue?
A don gja, Mujo, a don mall?
A don,dije, Mujo a don gjuhe?
Lyp shka te duesh Mujos te i kan thane

.vijon

----------


## shigjeta

....vijim.........

Kqyr Muji atehere cka qite e ka thane:
-Shpesh po mngucin cobanija
Shum inad cobajt si me kane
Paj me force me ja u kalue un due
Njana shoqes Zanat atehere i kan thane:
-Tamel gjiut Mujit per me i dhane
Tamel gjiut i kan dhane me pi
Me tri pika djalin ma kan ngri
E ika fale Zoti kaq fuqi
Sa me e luejte shkambin ma tmadhin
-Kape gurin! - Zanat i kan thane
Njimi okesh e ma guri ishkane
E ka kap gurin njimi okesh
Badihava peshue me duer e ka;
Der nnye tkames vec e nmujt ma
Njana shoqes Zanat atehere i kane thane:
-Edhe do tamel Mujos me i a dhane
E ka marre tamlin Muji e e ka pi
E ka kape gurin me e peshue
Deri ne gju ai gurin e ka cue
E ka ugje prap ntoke e ka pushue
Kqyre Zana sa mire ka thane:
- Edhe pak gji Mujo me i a dhane
I ka dhane prap gji per me pi
Sa don Zoti ti ka dhane fuqi
E e ka marre gurin me e peshue
Deri ne shoge (brez) gurin e ka cue
E kan pa Zanat e kan kqyre
Njana tjetres prap te i kan thane:
- Opet (perseri) Mujit gji lypet me i dhane
E ka marre Muji gji me pi
O! se cpo i ep edhe Zoti fuqi
Kenka ba si me kane drangue
Ka marre gurin me e peshue
Ncep te krahit Muji e ka vdue
Njimi okesh gurit i ka qindrue
Njena shoqes Zana cka i ka thane:
-Tjeter gji Mujit mos me i dhane:
Pse tjeter gji Mujit per me i dhane
E batis dyrnjan ana-mane,
Atehere Zanat Mujin po e zhgjertojne
Se sa tvogel qi po flasin:
Permbi krye hana tuj i shikjue
Permbas shkambit hija tuu zgjatue
Sa miqsisht me te kan kuvendue
Kqyre Zanat, Mujit, shka i kan thane:
-Probatin na, Mujo, duem me te xane:
Fol ti, Mujo tash qysh po thue?-
-Tu tjem ngusht, Zanat, me mndihmue!-
E ka fale Zoti sabahin
Ferk e ferk Muji kanka cue
I ka gjet lopet e ne shpi ka shkue
Nfushe tJutbines Muji kur a ra
Bytym shoket e mbledhun i ka pa
Se me Mujin aty in kene msue
Me i a mujte Mujit tuj ladrue
Kqyre seri Muji shka ka ba:
I a ka nise me cobaj me ladrue
Send ma tfortin me dore e ka kape
Pese konope perpjete i ka dhane
As kurrkush me fole nuk po flet
Se me thue kur po i bjen
Dekun ntoke gjinden po i qete
Prej zotnis  tha  Mujit asht largue
Prej zotnis  burri kur asht da
Ka dredhe nshpi -  tha  nanen per me e pa
*Tha  I a ka nise Muji tuj punue
*Tha  I a ka nise Muji tuj luftue!
E nsa lufta Muji si po bjen 
Ai gjith here me ndere si po del

*tha  shpesh poeti popullor,kur reciton, kur mungon rrokja, per te plotesuar dhjete rrokshin, shton fjalen tha

Kenga fuqia e Mujit eshte prologu i ciklit te Mujit e Halilit. Ne te shikojme figuren hiperbolike te ketij kreshniku, i cili eshte i pajisur me fuqi te mbinatyrshme.

----------


## shigjeta

"Muji e Halili" pikture nga "Piktori i Popullit" Ismail Lulani

----------


## shigjeta

Omeri, djali i Mujit rrethohet ne bjeshke e pas nje lufte te rrepte vritet. Kur arrin aty Muji, beteja ka perfunduar. Nga armiqte e vrare kupton se i biri megjithese ishte vetem shtate vjec, kishte luftuar si kreshnik. Keto tregohen ne kengen Vdekja e Omerit.
Vajtimi i Ajkunes eshte nje pjese lirike e ciklit te kreshnikeve, eshte nje kryeveper artistike.
Vajtimin e nenes e paraprin nje tablo dramatike tronditese. Muji varros me duart e veta te birin ne Lugjet e Verdha dhe kthehet ne kulle. Ajkuna merr vesh lajmin e zi. 
Pas ketyre shperthen dhembja e nenes, vajtimi i saj. Ne kete vaj kemi dicka krejt te vecante, qe e ben kete krijim poetik lirik te qendroj midis kengeve epike heroike te kreshnikeve. Vete Omeri eshte nje femije i parritur, nje luftetar trim qe la pas bema kreshnikesh. Ajkuna, nje nene e dhembshur qe vuan thelle vdekjen e djalit.
Figurat artistike qe perdoren jane te nje lloji me ato te te gjithe ciklit. Ketu marrin pjese yjet, hena, zogjte e bimet. Yjet ndalen te degjojne vajin e Ajkunes, kjo mallkon henen pse nuk e lajmeroi me pare, ahu shtrin degen me te bukur qe ajo te mbeshtetet dhe zogjte e malit rreshtin  kengen. Ajkuna ka ne zemer lajmin e zi dhe kuja shperthen. Ne fund te vajtimit shprehja e dhembjes merr forme tjeter. Nena kujton caste nga jeta e djalit, e sa me te bukura jane ato, aq me e thelle eshte vuajtja ne zemren e nenes.


*Vajtimi i Ajkunes*

Drita a dale e drite spo ban,
ka le dielli e nuk po nxeh:
ça ka ba Gjeto Basho Muji;
Djalin ndhe Muji e ka shti
A dredhe Muji e ne shpi ka shkue,
nana e djalit po e pyet;
-Mujo, djalin çma ka gjete?
NLugjet tVerdha, a thue ka mbete?
Qyqe vetem rrugen paska marre,
kane zane vend yjt vajin me e ndie!
Kur ka dale nder Lugjet tVerdha,
atehere nana hanen ka mallkue:
-Tu shkimte (shofte) drita ty, o mori hane,
qe sma çove ate nate nji fjale,
nLugje tVerdha, shpejt me dale
bashke me hy nnji varr me djale!
Kur ka shkue te varri i djalit,
ka pa ahin treqind vjec,
ahi ishte rrema-rrema,
nji ma tbukrin mbi varr po e shtin
Mire po pshtetet per dege tahit
pikon loti mbi varr te djalit
Kane lane kangen zogjte e malit,
kane lane kangen me veshtrue!
-Po a se din se kush ka ardhe,
qe nuk cohesh per mu fale,
more i miri i nanes-o?
Amanet, o more bir,
dil nji here ksi burgut terret, 
fol me nanen qe tka rrite
smke lane kurre kaq shume me prite!
More Omer i nanes-o;
A thue gjokun me ta prue?
Dil nji here per me lodrue
bjer nder gurra me u freskue
kerko majat bashke me zana
se ty varrin ta ruen nana,
mori i miri i nanes-o!

----------


## shigjeta

*Martesa e Halilit*

Fort  po shndrit njaj diell e pak po nxeh!
Cpo e merr fryma rrapin e Jutbines!
Bore e madhe paska ra:
Randojne ahet per me u thye
Kane cetinat vetem kreshtat
Ushtojne lugjet prej orteqesh
Prej orteqesh kah po bijne nder gropa
Kane ra vashat me gja ne lume
Kane gjete lumin ngri akull
Kane nise vashat me lype krojet
Kane gjete krojet tane ngri hej!
Ka dale Muji me kreshnike
A thue ndeshet me ndoj gja malit
Sa shpejt diellin ma zu reja!
Shpejt ma endi njei pelhure tgjane e tgjate
E ia ka veshun majat rreth e rrotull
Qe kur jane kap trimat-o te lumi
Kaq perzi i ka fryma e plajm e re
Askurrnji shoshojne trimat spo e njohin
Ngrine trimat, u sharruen
Por nbreg tlumit  kulla e Mujit
Ttane per darke Muji i ka ndale
Kqyr cka bani Gjeto Basho Muji
E ka vu nje barre dru tvogel ne zjarr
Treqind vete prihere mu nxeh
Sa shpejt fryma burrave u ka ardhe
Sa shpejt gjaku trimave po u nxehet!
Kane marre llafin e po llafiten
Kane marre gazin e po gazmojne
Kane nise trimat Mujin, po pyesin
-Nvater tande, Muje, kemi qellue
mos na ki rande per nji fjale
Qysh Halilin se martove?
Jane martue krejt mosha e tij
Djemte tyne nloje te tane kane dale
A tu dhimbsen paret per me i dhane?
A tu dhimben dasmat per me i ba?
Tutna djalin dikush po na e rre
Shpesh e shpesh po bie nKotorre tReja
Rob te gjalle djalin po e zane 
Le konakun, Muje, po ta fikin
Ma zi fisin, Muje, po na koritin
-Faqebardhe, more shoke,ju qofshi
Se mire hallin po ma ditki, burra!
Ju tpavllazen shoke skeni qellue
Kujt po i dhembe dasmat per vlla tvet?
Ky edhe sasht or burra cub flligshish
Mire e njihni se asht daji trimnish-
Atehere djali ka nise me fole
-Kah kam vlla e kah kam moter
vdeksha para nu martofsha
se gjithe grate e Krahines ku jane
se gjithe vashat e Jutbines ku jane 
bash si motra qe po mduken
dheu mka mblue e fat si qita vedit
po se mora Tanushen e kralit
E une Tanushen vete e kam pa
Gja ma tmire ssheh njeri nen kete diell
Vetulla e saj e drejte si fiskaja
Shtegu i ballit si shtegu i malit
Kur merr hana me prendue
Syni i saj si kokrra e qershis
E ka qerpikun si krahu i dallendeyshes
Fytyra e saj si kuqet molla ndege
Hunda e drejt-o si kalemi i Tushes
Goja evogel si lulja qe shperthen
Dhambet e bardhe si gurezit e lumit
Fill mbas shiut, kur po i shndrit dielli
Qafa e saj si qafa e pellumbit
Shtati i saj porsi shtat cetine
Mishi i dores posi rremi i shemshirit (lloj druri)
Por nqafe mpaci mor Bjeshket e Nalta
Kurrrkund nji shteg qe nuk me late
Per me dale deri ne Krajli!-

_Vijon_

----------


## shigjeta

_Vijimi_

Sa mire nama bjeshket mi paska gjue!
Sa shpejt deti ka ndigjue!
E e ka cue nji fryme te forte
E e ka cue nje fryme te nxehte
Bijne orteqet neper gropa
Ushtojne malet si prej motit!
Por tri dite e ma ska zgjate
A shkri bora e ka ra nlume
Por tri jave e ma ska zgjate
Cka e ka ba lumi ate te bardhe?
Tbardhet e bjeshkeve krejt e ka mbyte ndet
Cpo kendojne bilbilat nmal 
cpo lodrojne femija nfushe
-Shpejt me dale te tbani (stan ne bjeshke)
se ka shperthye ahi! 
Atehere djali Mujit i ka thene:
-Qetash gjokun , Muje, ti me ma dhane
Atehere djali i ka kcye gjokut nshpine:
-Tmire u pafshim!  Mujit i ka thane
Ka marre rrugen per krali
Dy here djalin kurkush se ka pa
Kalojne male e kalojne lugje
Kalojne breshte (pyll me bredha) e kalojne ashte (pyll me ahe)
Kalojne dite e kalojne net
-Cka ka hana qe spo del?
Kane pyet bilbilat e malit
Pritni pak more zogjt e malit
Ju me kndue tjeter pune skeni
Hana sonte ka ndodhe  zane
Ka nji ndore (ne mbrojtje) me percjelle-
Qatehere djali sa kish ra nbreg tlumit
Ka lidhe gjokun brenda ne nji imshte (ahishte me drure te rinj)
Imshta ishte tane ahishte 
Vete shatorret neper muzg te nates po i lyp
Kur ta mbrrite te cadra e kuqe
Ka zane vend permbas nji lisi
Rranjet e lisit shpernda ne lume
Sa urtisht djali qe po e msyn (sulmon)
Ma ka nxjerr thike ma te mprehten
Kamba-doras asht avite
-Po ket fytyre ku e ka pa
qe po me gjet me te Halilit?-
Ma gjate djali ska durue:
-Po je a njeri qe ke bese?
-Te thafshin krahet more djale i ri
se fort thelle qe paske hy!
Hajde brenda, kopil (djale i shkathet); - po i thote
Se ja vdesim te dy pernjihere
Ja te dy kemi shpetue!-
Atehere djali brenda ka hy
E ka marre vasha per dore
Shpejt e shpejt te njode i prin
I ka zgjedhe nji pale petka ma te mirat
Krejt si cike djali po ngjan
Nbreg te detit, permbi shkamb
Dymbedhjete katesh kulla e nalte
Kurrkund shoqen nuk e kishte
Treqind hapash kulla e gjane
Te tana ballet guri te lemue
Anash krejt guri te latue
Latue shkambi prej mermeri 
Aty gurrat me flladite
Aty kopshti me u mahite (per te kaluar kohen)
Aty velat me valzue (per te lundruar)
Me valzue per shpine te detit
Me Halilin brenda kane hy
Sa fort shpejt kralica gati asht ba!
Kur ka pa sokol Halilin 
A dredhe mbrapsht si dridhet gjarpni
Edhe deren e ka shkrepe (ka hapur me force)
Fill te krali paska shkue
-Te kane ardhe cubat e Jutbines
e ty  kullat ti kane zaptue
erzin marre, cikat cnjerezue! -
Krali shpejt qenka shtrengue
tdy prej krahu krajli i ka kape
nburgje tthella Halilin e ka ndrye
rrugen e madhe Tanushes ia ka dhane
Mire po e ndal Jovani (nje mik) e po e pyet:
-Casht ky vaj Tanushe lum motra?  i thote-
Se kso britme kure nuk kemi ndi!
-Rob kane zane Halilin e Mujit
e mue rruget tata mi ka dhane
ma per tgjalle te shpia mos me kthye!
Nji fjale Mujit te dera me ia cue
Me i ra mbrapa Halilit sa ma pare
Ndryshe djali ntburgje tu ka kalbe! 
E ka gjete nji njeri te beses
Menjihere Mujit naten ia ka nisun
Nnestret nadje djali asht kape te kulla
Nji ka nji punet ia kallzon Mujit
Tmadhe burri paska nise me qeshe:
-A tkam thane taraku (dem, mezat) i Kotorrit
se Kotorret kane me ta hanger kryet?
Ka dale trimi ne beden te kulles
Me nji kushtrim ka thirre Jutbine e Krahine
-Skam cka u them more aget e mi
vec me koriti sokol Halili
Me u shtrengue burra si te mundni
Se dita e vdekjes ma e veshtire nuk vjen! 
Kane ba ashtat trimat me ushtue
Kane ba lumin trimat mu turbullue
Kane ba gjoket trimat me fluturue
E tjane kape te Kotorret e Reja
Neper rane tdetit Muji i ka shpernda:
-Ver me goje mos guzoje kush me ba
Se shume njerez qenkan mbledhe nKotorre!
Me kushtrim krali i ka thirre  
Midis logut asht nji djale i ri
Hekrat duersh bugagite (prangat) kambesh
Ai asht Halil aga i ri
Mbare Kotorret me ate po qeshin:
-A po e sheh Halil, vdekjen me sy?
Kurre ma ngushte, Halil, a thue ke qen?
Kuvend burrash djali paka shtrue
-Sasht ngushte njeriu deri ndite te vdekjes
-Fjalen e mbrame ne pac me e fole
se ty jeta mat hu tu ka sose!
-Pese dekika (minuta) liri me me dhane:
Tjeter tmire ne tparet nuk na kane lane
Kurrnji nesh mos me vdeke ne shtrat
Por me shpate mu pre tuj kendue-
Edhe duert mire  ia shpengojne
Ia kane dhane lahuten ne dore
Kurrkush djaloshin vesh se ka marre
Krejt po e kendon kangen ne gjue te pareve
Qaty Muji neper fushe ka dale
E e ka ba nji piskame te madhe
Jane shembe kullat gjer ne themele
U trand deti me hy brenda
Kane gjemue malet si per mot tlig!
Kurrnji trimat nuk po e lane me ike
Lufte e rrepte aty qe po bahet
Me dhambe trimat duen shoshojne me shkye
Me dhambe gjoket duen shoshojne me e marre
Notojne kurmat thelle ne det
Notojne trupat neper gjak
Hic spo lodhet Gjeto Basho Mujei
Sa thelle trimi me paska hy!
Muji djalin e ka shpengue
A turre djali si i terbue
Gjalle me dore kralin e ka zane
Me shpin ne hu ditet i mbaroi
Qatehere burrat kane rroke unat (urat e zjarrit)
Shpejt  qyteti ka marr zjarr
Ka marre zjarr krejt ne fund e ne maje
Sa fort Muji masht terbue!
Aspak dhimbe trimi spo ka
As per kulla qe rrenohen
As per tvdekun qe shkrumbohen!
Tri here dielli ka prandue
Tri here hana ka ague
Kurrkund zjarri me pushue!

Martesa e Halilit eshte nje nga rapsodite me te bukura te cilkit.  Ajo eshte vetem nje episod ne krahasim me gjithe _bemat trimerore_ te kreshnikut Halil. Martesa eshte me rrembim dhe sjell jehonen e koheve te lashta, kur rrembime te tilla quheshin vepra trimerie. Megjithese ne kete pjese te ciklit, lufta midis kreshnikeve dhe kralit eshte per Tanushen, perseri nepermjet vargjeve del qarte qe ky konflikt eshte shume me i vjeter. Kjo duket ne faktin qe kreshniket e shohin me rrezik vajtjen e Halilit ne tokat e kralit. Halili e merr Tanushen e kralit pasi kapercen me trimeri e mencuri nje varg rreziqesh, por edhe me ndihmen e cetes se kreshnikeve. Martesa e Halilit shquhet per pasurine e perdorimin me mjeshteri te rralle te figurave artistike. Vend kryesor ze hiperbola dhe personifikimi. Me nje gjuhe te pasur jane sjelle dhe shume peisazhe si portreti i Tanushes, pershkrimi i betejes etj.

----------


## deep_blue

Po "MUji , pas vdekjet"?
Ajo eshte  e bukur , nder  te tjera...

----------


## troptit

tung!
vajtimi i ajkunes eshte me te vertete nje kryeveper klasiko-epike. me vjen keq qe shume shqipetare qe nuk dine dialektin e veriut nuk kane fatin te lene emocionin qe ngjall nje veper e tille tju pushtoje zemren. nuk e dine se cfare humbasin!mendoj se nuk ka nene qe nuk identifikohet me ajkunen e me dhimbjen e saj pas leximit te kesaj kryevepre shekullore.

----------


## shigjeta

Deep blu, "Muji pas vdekje" nuk e kam tani per tani, po e gjeta do ta ve. 
Tropti, eshte e vertete qe "Vajtimi i Ajkunes" eshte nje nga pjeset me te bukura te ciklit te kreshnikeve dhe nje nga pjeset me emocionuese te folklorit tone.

Edhe kenga e meposhtme shpreh mjaft bukur trimerine e gruas shqiptare. Omeri i ri eshte emri i nje nga djemve te Mujit. Kete emer perdor e bija e plakut per te dal te luftoj balozin. 

*Omeri i ri*

Lum e lum per tlumin Zot
Nujeme kane e zoti na ka dhane
Kur ishkane nji plak i mocem
Mashkull nvoter si ka mbete
Nji baloz nmejdan po i del
Edhe i leter po mi a con
Letren plaku po ma kndon
E me lot ai po e loton:
-Sot nji jave nmejdan me mdale
Ka qite cika e i paska thane:
-Pash nji zot, babe, qi tka dhane
Shka asht  letra, qi po e kndon
E me lot fort po e loton?
-Le, mori cike, ty zoti truejte!
Rrezikzi kishem qillue
Cse kam le mos me gezue
Mue balozi mlype mdjdan
Un jam plak edhe jam zhgrehe (kam rene)
Nuk po muj me dale nbejleg (dyluftim)
Ka qite cika e i paksa thane:
-Aspak, babe, ti dert mos ki
kur tdale drita, ajo dalte e bardhe 
ke mu vesh, babe, ke mu mbathe
per me ra nAgaj tJutbines
Agajt stlane jo me u korite
Kur ka dale drita, dalte e bardhe
Mire asht veshe plaku e mire asht mbathe
Per Jutbine heret asht fillue
Tridhet Age mkuvend mi ka bashkue
Hallin Agvet mire jau ka dertue (ka qare hallin)
Mue balozi mlype nmejdan
Mlype nbejleg me te me u pre
Pashi zot, Agaj, u ka thene
Un jam plak e tash jam mbete
Kurrsi Agajt me goje nuk kan fole
As me sy nuk po e shikojne
Shum-e paret plaku po jau njehe
Nuk ndigjojne me i preke me dore
Shpejt ne kambe plaku kenka cue
I ka hipe gjokut e a fillue
Ne shpi tvet kur paska shkue
Ka nise cika e po e pevete
-Babe a mujte, Agajt, a i ke gjete?
-Bet ne zotin, cike! Si mka dhane
Sndigjoi kush paret me i preke
Sndigjoi kush mejdanin me ma hjeke
-Hajt, bre babe, hic me u ngushtue
Per baloz sot mke djale mue
E stla, babe, un ty me shkue
-Le, bre cike, ty zoti truejte!
Sot dy jave nuse vijne me tmarre
Po nmejdan si ke me dale
Po nmejdan si ke me shkue
Kryet balozi me ta shkurtue
Dy here marrja mue me mmlue
Plak pleqnije me u shnjerzue?
Po shtrengohem e po shkoj vete:
Nuk baj dam edhe me mbete
Hic bre cika vesh nuk kish marre
Shpejt ne kambe ajo kenka cue
Mire ashte veshe edhe shterngue
Tu berberi na paksa shkue
Sikur djale kryet e ka rrue
Sikur djale nftyre me tu duke
Ska mujte baba i vet me u ndale
Ka nise plakur atehre me e sue (mesue)
-Permjete drumeit, cike , tuj shkue
Burri mdrum te ka qillue
Kur te shkojsh nat katund me ra
Aty asht sheher i madh
Njajo kulla, qi asht ma e bardhe
E tri katesh bojen e ka
E burrit tyt ajo ka qillue
Rueju ndere, pra, mos me i shkue!
Mi ka hipe gjogut ne shpine
Tmadhe gjogut i a ka dhane dorin
Kur ka ra nat katundin e ri
Cpo shikjon cika me turbi
Ma ka vu doren ne ball
Nate tuj erre, dielli tuj ra
Bet ne zotin cika qi ka ba
Nbe tzotit si ish betue
Nkonak burrit per me i shkue
I a ule gjogut , burrit i bje ndere
I thrret tmadhe e i trokate nji here
Dikush gjegje e jashte ka dale:
-Kush je ti  thote  more djale?
-Mysafir a don me tardhe?
-Ti hoshgjelden  te i ka thane
npodrum gjogun i a ka cue
kan hi node e kan pushue 
i a pjeke kafen me sheqer
i a ka dhena e ne dore e merr
kah te pin po e vndon oroe (po e ve re)
ne fyt kafen i a shef ka i rrqet
sa fort djali si asht ngushtue
paj te nana  tha  paska shkue
ka qite nanes Alia e i paska thane:
-Bet ne zotin, mori nane
Mysafiri, qi na ka ardhe
Paj per seri ma ka lkuren e bardhe
Kah e pin kafen nfyt i a kam pa
Shoqi i tij kurre nder ne ska ra
Shka i ka thene baxhija e shkrete
-Nmos bre femen, bir, do tjete?
Epja fyellin a thue po i bjen
Epja i here lahuten ndore
Qitni strugen e unaza lodroni!
Mire kan hanger e mire kan pi
Ma pvete djalin prej kah je
Po mi thote: Omeri i ri
I a ka dhane fyellin ndore:
Mjaft bukur po mi bjen 
Shpejt mi luen gishtat e dores
Mire mia shjtejn frymen e gojes
I a ka dhane lahuten ndore:
Mjaft bukur po mi bjen 
E ma mire me kange po e ndjeke
Kan qite strugen e kan lodrue
Tri here djalin e paska cue
Sa fort djali qi ashte ngushtue
Shpejt te nana  tha  paska shkue
Ka nise nanes  tha  me i diftue:
Tri here kapuca qi mka cue
E lahutes mire i ka ra
Edhe fyellit si ma mire nuk ka 
Probatin  nane , po e xa
Sa mire nanan a kujtue
Ka marre djalin e maka sue:
- Hajtni node tdy per me shtrue
Po nkjofte femen ka mu diftue
Gjume ne sy nuk ka me i shkue
Te dy nodre kan shkue me ra
Tmira teshat mi kan gjete
Se shkoi nata cika kishte fjete
Edhe djali tuj na ruejte
Po hic cika skishte luejte
Kur ka ague tha drita e bardhe
Tha  te  nana djali kishte dale:
-Bet ne zotin  tha  mori nanae 
Si ka ra njashtu ka ndjehe
Ka qite nana e i ka thane:
-Nmeshteri me dale ndugaje
Me na ble fyellin prej pirinxhit
Me na marre furken e praruet
Ndere te dyja me i a vndue
Ne kjofte femen mos mu kujtue
Ajo furken ka me shikjue
Sa shpejt djali qi a nise
Nmeshteri  tha  kenka shkue
Fyell e furke  - tha  i ka marre
Fyell e furke mire i ka pague
Ka marre rrugen e asht fillue
Nder todes Omerit i a paska vndue
Shpejt asht veshe cika e shpejt asht mbathe
Paj ne dere  tha  kah ki pa dale
Shtjelm bre furkes i paska ra
Ma kap fyellin nat dore tbardhe
Kurrsi ciken pisk spo e xane
Kan pi kafen me sheqer
Fjala fjalen mire po e qet
Kqyr Alia shka i ka thane;
-Probatin, Omer, me txane
Bet ne zotin Omeri i ka ba
-Sot nmerak ty nuk po tla
Ktij balozit do ti dal nmejdan
Zoti e din si kam mu da
Per ne kjofte rrezik me mpre
Edhe kryet mue me ma trete
Marak ti per mue pse me mbete?
Paj ne kjofte nafake per me pshtue
Ksajt kah shpija kam me u diftue
Atehere Alia  tha  e la me shkue
I ka dhane doren e cika asht fillue
Ne shpine te gjogut si i ka ra
I a ka dhane tmadhe dorin
Aty mire si ka pushue
Ka lute zotin me i ndihmue
-Zoti tvrafte, Omer, - i paska thane 
Qi tka lane Muja ktu me ardhe
Kenke i ri un sot me tcarte
Stutet burri  tha baloz, me fjale
Cili shoqin po e ndjek ma pare?
Te dy ngjoga jane zatete
Ik ti djale, balozi te i ka thane
Edhe mprapa ciken poma ndjeke
Se sa vrap gjogat mi kane lshue
Se sa rebtas mtopuz kenkan gjue
Sa fort cika i a ka ruejte
Shpte per shpte atehre kenkan dredhe
Te dy shpatat  tha si i kan ndeshe
E balozit dy copesh po kputet
Njatehere cika shpate po i bjen
Dekun ntoke kjo po ma qet
Mi zdrype, gjogut , mbi te kcen
Kurrsi kryet spo mund i a merr
Kaq per serei tmadh qi e kish  pase
Athere gjogut mi bertet
Hajt bre, gjog, zoti ty tvrafte!
Nqerrazhi po due me tshite
E qymyr me bajte me ty
Nmnere qymyrin gjogu e pat
Nstom te lugut ndy gjujt ra:
Sa ntdy gjujt gjogu ka pushue
Ngjat balozit cika asht shtrengue
E ka mrrote (e permblodhi) e nshpine e ka vdue
Ka marre rrugen  tha  per me kthye
Ka marre rrugen nshpi me shkeu
Bash te i shoqei  tha kish  pushue
Qeft po bajne  tha  tu kendue e tuj pi
Mkan shtrue buke edhe jane ngi
Kan marre lojne me lodrue
Ka nise drita me ague
Asht ba gadi cika me u fillue 
Don Alia  tha  per me e ndalue
-Ku po don, Omer me shkue-
Probatina na sot pa u vllaznue?
Bet ne zotin  Omeri i paska thane 
Kurrnji pare me vedi nuk e kam
Besen e zotit  tha me ta dhane
Se sot nji jave ne darsem kam me tardhe
Se sot njijave ne darsem kem mu pa
Probatina atehre na kem mu ba
Njatehere Alia i ka besue
Asht fillue cika e nshpi ka shkue
Mi ka dale plaku  tha  ne dere
Masht gezue baba  tha  nji here
Tane Jutbinen  tha  e ka bashkue
Per gjithe dite tuj pi e tuj kndue
Erdh Orogu (koha e caktuar) nusja per me shkue
I qind darzmore Alia i paska cue
Mire fejtaret fejve (fyejve) po mu bijne
Mire kalorsit gjogave , po mu rrijne
Kangataret spo pushojne nji here
Pushke tuj qite, dajre tuj ba
Ne konak Alis i paskan ra
Njimi vte darzmore bashkue mi ka 
Mire me hanger  tha  u kish gatue
Rreth e rrotull Alia tuj shikjue
Kurrkund porben  tha me sy spo e shef
Kurrrkund proben  tha nder shok nuk e ndan
-Ndalje kangen  tha dajre mos me ba
Sei probatin  tha  mue mpaska deke
Sot nji jave tu un  tha  mik mka fjete
Besen e zotit ai mue ma ka dhane
Nkjosha gjalle pa tgzue sdue me tlane
Nder darzmore mue tparin ke me mpase
Pushoi kanga, - tha e pitas gjithkush mbet
Se as me shoqin kurrkush ma spo flet
Shka po i thot nusja vjerres svet
-Me ma thirre Alin ne dere
Ndere te odes Alia paska dale
I a ka thane nusja nja dy tri fjale
I a ka thene nusja e i ka ba be
Ndac Ali me mvra e me mpre
Mik sot nji jave ktu mue mke pase
-Hajt ty hajrin per me ta pa!
Node te miqt Alia paska shkue;
-Nisni pijen, shoke, nisni me kndue;
Probatini tek mka ardhe mue
Kshtu mkan thane, se atje nuk jam kane.

----------


## ALBA

Shigjeta te lumshin duart qe i solle keto kenge kreshnikeve ketu.Shume te bukura,dhe tregojn tamam besen e Shqiptarit.U kenaqa tu i lexu.
Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## shigjeta

Alba D faleminderit per fjalet e mira.
Eshte vertet kenaqesi t'i lexosh dhe t'i ndash keto pjese te bukura me te tjeret.

----------


## shigjeta

*Muji vret Paun Harambashin*

Herët çohet Paun Harambashi
e shtrëngojke at'gjokun e zi
mirë ia vjerreke topuzin n'telqi
duel për dere, bjeshkën e ka msy
Trimijë berre ai në bjeshkë po i qet
tridhetë qenë ai prapa po jua ngjet
i ka marrë me to tridhetë çobanë
edhe i merrka plot tridhetë sejmenë
nji çardak për vete p'e mbaron
bjeshkve dhentë sa mirë po jua l'shon
Shih, prej Mujit frika e kish ngranë
mos ndoj sherr, po, Muji ia mbaron!
digjo ç'bani Paun Harambashi
-Pse nuk çohem, - tha, - me u veshë e me u mbathë
me ra, - tha, - te kroni i Jutbines?
Mos pa shoke atMujin e zatet
nmujsha pushke hajnisht une me ia dhane
ia la vetes, po, edhe nji nam
Veshet shpejt Pauni u shtrengua
per mejdan sa mire qe asht gatue
Pse asht shka, hakun mos me ia ngrane
shume ish qene Pauni trim me nam
Si vetima te kroni po shkon
fsheke vracin ne pyllin e zi
edhe vet nzhavarr sa mire ka hi
shih sa mire ne zhavarr asht palua
pritke shkjaku Mujin per me shkua
Ngjoni shkoke aty cka asht mbarua
tridhete cika ne kambe ishin cua
shkuen te kroni tshkretat uje me marre
cpo u prijke Ajkuna e Bardhe
I lane fjalet te kroni po shkojne
me e mbushe kanatata po fillojne 
dhe kanatat sa plot i kane mbushe
Duel Pauni bash sikur arushe
Shih Pauni cikave u bertet
me kamxhik ka nise e po i prek
permbi tesha gjakun po jau qet
bash si kingjat po i fillon perpjet
te cardaku horri po i qet
Kur ia mbrrini nje plak me gjok te bardhe
ish hajvani, po, si shpend i bardhe
Prej zhavarri Pauni kish dale
edhe plakut gjokun ia kish ndale
e rrxoi plakun, krej e ka llomite
i ra cizme e ia then brinjte
e la plakun, gjokun ia kish marr
Shih, nji leter Pauni mbaroi
nJutbine Mujit letren, po, ia coi
po ne leter Pauni cpo thote?
-Ku je, Muje, he, zoti ty te vrafte!
Nam te madh dynjaja per ty ban
nuk ka krajl haraci qe ta pa
Por nuk asht per ty, Muje, qysh kane thane
qe, une bjeshken, Muj-o ta kam zane
pa travnine une ty po ti lshoj gjane
A ste vjen marre, o Muje - i kish thane
Sa tue qeshe ai Muji qenka cua
po i bertet asaj te lumes grua
-Kafe tzeze e duhan me mgatua
Cohet Muji kadale asht shtrengua
e pe merrke atgjokun e bardhe
e i hipi Muji atit ne shale
Kur pa gjoku bjeshken qe ka marre
sa pe rrehke, po, fushen me kambe
sikure rrfeja bjeshkes i dha gjame
te cardaku ushtima po shkon
Drodh Pauni, Ajkunes i ka thane
- Qe, kaq kohe ne bjeshke une jam
kurre per tkthjellet nuk kam ndie gjame!
-Nuk asht gjame, - Ajkuna i ka thane 
tash, po ngjet, asht nise baci me ardhe 
Kah cardaku gjokun Muji e con
i dripi gjokut e pushim pe ban
ish zhegite e gjoksin pe zbulon
Prej cardakut Pauni shikon
nis Ajkunes ai e i ka thane:
-Qysh mu vesh Muji nngiq tzi?-
Krejt ne lesh ai trupin qysh me e shti? 
Shih sa gaz Ajkuna ka perpi
-Po trrejne syte, Paun, e sje kah di
Baci Muje sasht vesh nngiq te zi
asht i leshtun gjoksit bytevi
asht i leshtun ne gjoks e ne krah
si asllani qe del neper mal
A ia sheh, Paun, vetlla e mustake?
Shihja syte, Paun, si i jane pergjake!
-Digjo ktej, Paun, - Muji kish thane 
Kollaj asht , - tha, - me lidhe fmi e pleq
Kollaj asht, - tha, - cika me grabite
Kollaj asht  tha, - pleq ne llom me qite
Del mejdanin me nda me kreshnike!
A po cohesh mejdanin ta ndajme? 
i tha Muji e hipi ngjok te bardhe
- Ndiqem prapa, Paun!  I kish thane
Nisi gjokun lendines Muji me ike
shih, permbas Pauni ia ka nise
Kush me e zane at gjokun, po, te bardhe?
Si shpend me krahe vrapin e kish marre
Kur e ngjoi Pauni me gjilit
ishte gjoku sa fort i shperdhite
nte dy gjunjet gjoku ish qene pase rrxue
mbi krye Mujit gjiliti i ka shkua
e tri bjeshke, tha, po, i kish kalua
Kur a dredhe, - tha, Pauni, me ike
fort pe gjuejke Muji me gjilit
bash si rrfeja gjilit ia ka ngjite
po kish ndeshe gjiliti ne celik
Qatehere trimat shpatat i kane qite
qafa-qafa atllaret kane afrua
tmadhe Muji sa iu ka gerrmua
- Sjell perpara, Paun, cje tmerrua?!-
Shume i djathte kish qene, po, Muji vete
me shpate shpaten sa mire po ia prêt!
Jane thye shpatat edhe jane coptua
prej atllareve tdy nlendin jane gjua
gjoks per gjoks, po trimat jane zatete
tre sahate, po kane dredhe e kan zhdredhe
prishe e kane ate mejdanin krejt
thoshje laver asht ba, qe, tri vjet
Nkokerr tshpines Muji e ka gjua
e lendines zharg shkaun pe ngrehka
me i cope shpate, - tha, - kryet po i prejka
Kshtu mkane thane, atje une nuk jam kane
sasht cudi, se trimat gjithcka bajne

*Rugove  Kosove*

_Harambashi  Kapedan i krajlise Harambash ka kuptimin  Kryehajdut
telqi  shtroje lekure qe vihen ne shale te kalit
sejmene  roje
cardak  ketu me kuptimin e cadres
zatet  e ndesh, e takoj
palua  eshte fshehur
zhavarr  lloj bime barishtore
kanatat  ene prej balte; shtambe
bash  tamam
kingjat  qengjat
llomite  e ka dermuar, e ka perbaltur
travnine  pa taks, pa pagese
marre  turp
gjame  ketu ka kuptim potere e madhe, bubullime
drodh  u kthye
baci  vellai (me perkedheli, por edhe nderim per me te moshuar)
dripi  zbriti
zhegite  e kishte zene vapa
ngiq  nje lloj veshjeje me lekure deleje te zeze
bytevi  krejt, i/e gjitha
gjilit  shtize e shkurter, me çomange ne njeren ane, si topuzi
shperdhite  i shkathet, i ushtruar
*shume i djathte  i shkathet, i shpejte
gjua  u hodhen, u turren ne lendin
laver  toke e punuar

Pushka ne kete kenge eshte nje element qe eshte shtuar me vone, duke e kenduar kengen brez pas brezi. Nje element tjeter historik ne kete kenge eshte organizimi i dylyftimit. Sipas rregullave te asaj kohe, caktohej me short se kush do te iket e kush do te qellonte i pari. Ky i fundit kishte me shume mundesi per te fituar. Ne kete kenge, Muji ia le vullnetarisht kundershtarit kete mundesi_

----------


## ALBA

"Martesa e Halilit"
KENGET EPIKE E LEGJENDARE SHQIPTARE
Studime dhe analiza

Visaret e Kombit Shqiptar janë të shumta, por ndër me të shkëlqyerat janë kënget epike legjendare, ku nëpërmjet tyre është shkruar qartë historia e jonë e mrekullueshme me të gjitha përmasat e veta. Ato këngë epike, vaje, gojdhëna e shumë të tjera, kanë qënë edukimi mbarë shqiptar tradicional gjatë mijë vjeçarve, të cilat kanë mbajtur gjallë shpirtin e qëndresës dhe të mbijetesës ndaj çdo vuajtje apo lufte nëpër kohra. Ndër më të njohurat legjenda janë për Mujin dhe Halilin, legjenda që kanë marrë përmasat e këngve epike legjendare, ku janë kënduar e cituar shekull pas shekulli nga masat popullore Shqiptare, nën tingujt e veglës tradicionale Lahutës. Për lexuesin tonë po fillojmë një botim të një cikli të këtyre legjendave Shqiptare, qofshin ato në këngë apo tregime, duke i përshtatur për botim, pa ua humbur rimën dialektore, por duke u përpjekur për ti përshtatur sa më të kuptueshme për lexuesin tonë. Njëkohsisht ju përgjigjemi për pyetje që ju mund të na drejtoni, për fjalë që nuk i kuptoni dot, pasi ato janë fjalë të vjetra të Shqipes së folur. Por dhe me origjinë dialektore, kryesisht të krahinave veriore të Kombit Shqiptar 
*****************************************
Martesa e Halilit

Lum për ty, o Zot o i lumi!
Fort po shndrit ai diell e pak po nxe!
Çpo e rreh era, rrapin e Jutbinës !
Borë e madhe që paska ra,
Randojnë ahet për me u thye;
Ushtojnë bjeshkët prej ortekve,
Kanë ra vashat me gja në lumë,
Kanë gjetë lumin në akull të ngrimë;
Kanë nisë vashat krojet me kërkue,
Kanë gjetë krojet, hej akujsh, shterrue.
Kanë nisë vashat e po dertojne:
Kur të bajnë Zoti motin me lirue,
Gjaja e gjalle drue se ka mbarue !
Po Zot, çka janë njata shtetgtarë,
Veshë e mathë porsi Zotni?
***********************************************
Çfarë na thonë këto vargje epike popullore shqiptare ? 
Kuptimi dhe zberthimi i tyre i hollsishem :

Të gjithë Shqiptarët nëper miera vjeçarët e historisë së ekzistencës tonë si komb e si popull, i jemi falur një Zoti të vetëm, atij që ka qënë, është e do të mbetet krijuesi e inspiruesi i gjithsisë, mbrojtësi dhe drejtuesi i gjithçkaje në këte Uneivers. Ashtu, pra Perendia ka qënë fillimi i parë i çdo vepre, deri dhe i fillimit të përshkrimit të historive tona në kënge e vargje.
-Fjalet  Fort po shndrit ai Diell e pak po nxe : Kanë domethënien se e vërteta mbi komibn e popullin shqiptar ka shkëlqyer gjithmone e jetes në vetvehtën dhe vëndin e vet, si dielli, por shumë pak dhe pothuajse aspak nuk është rrespektuar nga vëndet fqinjë dhe aq me pak nga ato shtete e fuqi të tjera që njiheshin gjatë shekujve dhe që kishin filluar të bënin pazare me trojet e vëndeve të tjera, e sidomos me trojet e Shqiptarve.
Rrapi i Jutbines Nje peme gjigande qe rritet deri ne puthje me rete, qe jeton qindra vjet e qe nuk i shuhet fara kurre, eshte simboli krahasues me origjinali, qe ka gjetur krijuesi popullor per krahasimin e kombit shqiptar. Rrenjet e rrapeve shkojne aq thelle ne toke, gje qe tregon per vete rrenjet tona te lashta kombtare shqiptare. Bashkë me ahet që gati po thehen prej debores se madhe ato janë kryeqëndrat e banuara në trojet veriore Ilire-Shqiptare, eshte vete simboli i kombit me kryeqendrat e veta, në një jetese bolleku e qetsie të cilën populli e tregon me ngarkesën e deborës nëpër ahe, si simbol i rifreskimit, i ringjalljes së jetës dhe pasurise. Pra në fiset e familjet Shqiptare nuk kishte varfëri në ato kohra, por kishte një ftohtesi jete prej luftrave, të ftohta, acar, aq sa kishte ngrire jetën, krojet dhe lumenjte, çdo gjë të levizshme Jetën e ngrijne, e ndalojne luftrat, shkatrrimet, barbarit e armiqve që vijnë si rrebeshe, sa dhe deri elementet e parë të jetës i ndalojnë
Ato luftra kishin ngrire gjithe jeten në trojet veriore Shqiptare, pasi burrat kishin rrokur armët dhe kishin dalë përballë sulmuesve që u binin kufijve të Ilirise në veri, herë mbas here, e në ato luftra nuk ishte e lehte të dilnin as vetë fitimtarët pa viktima. Shumë gjatë vazhdonin ato luftra, sa që vashat Shqiptare të cilat mbanin mbi supe jo vetëm peshën e mbajtjes gjallë të jetesës në familje, furnizimin e burrave në luftë me ushqime e veshje, rritjen dhe edukimin patriotik, trimeror të fëmijëve, por edhe vetë, shpesh, kur armiku depërtonte deri afër vendbanimeve, ato përlesheshin fyt më fyt me barbarin Ato gra Shqiptare të atyre kohrave e ndiqnin zhvillimin e luftrave dhe bënin llogarite aq sakt saqë në momentet më të rrezikshme kur ato parandjenin humbjen apo shuarjen e fiseve dhe krahinave të tana të cilat binin nën thember të armiqve, ato paralajmronin tërheqjen drejt thellesive të zemrës Ilire, siç ishin malet apo qytetet e Shqipërise veriore. 
Në përpjekjet e tyre për ta shpëtuar gjallërimin e jetës në viset e trojet shqiptare, ato e krahasonin luftën me motin e keq, të eger, të ftohtë që shkatrron çdo gjë dhe deri bagëtite, nuk kanë me ujë as ushqim. Mirpo kur diku larg në majet e bjeshkve shikonin burrat e tyre apo mashkujt e fisve Shqiptaret që po ktheheshin nga luftrat kundër armiqve me një gjysëm fitore, apo tërheqje, si disa gjahtarë që nuk kanë arritë ta kapin apo ta gjuajnë gjahun që kanë pasë si qellim Pra nuk kanë arritë ta debojnë armikun përgjithmonë, pasi ai kishte zënë vënd diku në cepat e kufinjve, ku vinte çdo dite duke e shty nga një gjurme, brenda territoreve Ilire-Shqipetare 
Betejat e Legjendave të Mujit dhe çetave të Jutbines lidhen gjithnjë me një lumë të madh, ku shpesh stuhite e luftrave i perplasin në brigjet jugore e veriore të atije lumi Mirpo në legjenda na thuhet se Gjeto Basho Mujo, si perfaqsues i popullit shqiptar ne ato kenge epike e legjendare, i ka kullat në krahun jugor të atijë lumido me thene se kufinjte e shqiptarve fillonin aty...
***********************************************

----------


## ALBA

Tani këtu ndalem dhe theksoj se: 

Kufinjtë e hershëm të Ilirisë kane qënë në brigjet e Danubit, ku Lumi i Danubit ka qënë kufiri ndarës midis vëndeve të trojeve të fiseve Ilire sot Shqiptarët dhe vendeve të trojeve të fiseve të Dakve (Romunet e sotëm). 
Gjeto Basho Mujo është simboli i popullit shqiptare në ato kohra, një figurë e krijuar qellimisht si çelsi që hap arkën e thesareve tona të historisë së vuajtjeve, të rezistencës, të heroizmave, të trimërive të mbarë popullit Shqiptarë e kryesisht në trevat veriore të kombit, prej nga ku, kanë ardhur luftrat dhe sulmet më të mëdha gjatë mijë vjeçarve të historisë tonë
Gjeto Basho Muja, është një emër simbol i formuar nga fjalët e vjetra shqipe si një çels sekret i gjuhës popullore të atëhershme, për tu dhënë zemër trimave në luftim. Ato fjalë që na formojnë atë emër dhe figurë gati mitologjike janë :
« Gjete, gjeje, e gjete që ka marre formen Gjeto » dhe kanë kuptimin : Në se e gjen, apo, e gjete armikun, gjetje, kur gjen diçka të pazakontë Ndërsa fjala tjeter që vjen pas asaje : « Basho, që rrjedhë nga fjala e vjeter (bashk), që përdoret shpesh në dialektin verior dhe letrar edhe sot në rastet kur flitet për diçka vendimtare si për shembull : Bashkë, bashkim, të bashkuem, të bashkuar, ose bash ashtu ështe, ose, bash të lumtë goja, bash deshta me i ra, e të tjerë shëmbuj »
Kurse Fjala e fundit e atij emri që vjen si pjesa më e rëndësishme është Muja, fjalë e cila ka prejardhjen nga fjala e vjeter shqipe : « Muja, që do të thotë : Muja kundershtarit, atij që po të kërcnon, sulmon, godet, pra që po të prek në gjërat e tua jetsore, territoriale ose po të godet dhe fizikisht etj » Fjalë e cila përdoret edhe sot me të njëjtin kuptim që nga sterlashtësitë në trevat veriore të kombit shqiptar, për shembull : Ja mujti me të drejtë, mirë ja bani që ja mujti, apo mundesh, a ke mujtë, e të tjera fjale që në rrënjë të tyren kanë thelbin : « Muja ». Kur i marrim këto tri fjale shqipe të vjetra dhe i bashkojmë, na formojne tre emra njerzish qe na dalin, Gjeto Basho Muja, dhe na duket një individ sikur ka emrin e vet dhe të babes e të llagapit familjar. Por në vetvehte ajo është një thirrje në formën e një kurajo sekrete si një çels trimëror për ti dhënë zemër çdo shqiptari në luftra kundër armiqve. Një thirrje urdhërore e etërve, të cilët porosisin : E gjetet armikun në trojet tuaja, bashkohuni dhe mujani ! Emër që simbolizon masën luftëtare Shqiptare ************************************************
« Mos janë nisë trimat për me çetue ?
E ata qafat, smundën me i kalue! »
Ka qitë Jera shoqeve edhe u ka thanë :
O nuk janë jo krushq e dasmorë,
Se ata, pare ranë në lumë ;
Të kjofshim falë more i madhi Zot,
Sa shpejt rëja diellin ma ka nxanë,
Shpejt ma ëndi një pelhurë të gjanë,
E i ka veshun majet rreth te tanë,
Sa te lumi trimat kur kanë ra,
Kaq përzije rëja e plajmi i ka,
Sa kurrnjani shoqin ma nuk e pa.
******************************
Janë ngri trimat tftohtit me mbarue;
Por nbreg të lumit, kulla e Mujit ka qëllue,
Ë tanë shokt Muji te shpia i ka marrë.
Kqyr çka bani Gjeto Basho Muja !
E ka vu një barrë dru tvogël në zjerm,
Treqind vetë për një herë mu nxe,
Atëherë Mujo Bucelat ua ka afrue,
Dhe fuçiat mir ua ka avit;
Ishin bucelat plot me raki
E fuçiat mbushun plot me vënë.
Shpejte fryma burrave na u paska ardhë!
Edhe gjaku shpejt na u kënka nxe!

----------


## ALBA

Është shumë i qartë momenti në vargjrt e më sipërme, kur luftëtarët Pellazgë- Ilirë, kohë mbas kohe të lodhur nga betejat, pasi e kanë debuar armikun përtej kufirit, përtej Danubit ose siç quhet në këto këngë kreshnike Tunës Dunës, që në gjuhet e vëndeve që i lag sot Danubi quhet : Donau, Danubi, Danubio etj. Pra që tregon shumë qartë se dhe vete emri i atijë lumi ndër më të vjetrit e Europës e ka marrë emrin nga fjalet e vjetra shqipe njërrokshe Tun, tund, don, dua, etj. Pra në brigjet jugore të atijë lumi fiset Pellazge-Ilire-Shqiptare kishin shtepiat e tyre ku jetonin, dhe pas betejave ktheheshin, ku pushonin e pregatiteshin për luftra të reja kundër sulmeve armike Treqind barrë dru, do të thotë se katundet apo qytetet Pellazge të atyre shekujve kanë qënë jo vetëm të banuara me një popullsi të madhe në numer, por edhe me kushte jetese shumë të mirë, ku çdo shtëpi ka Vënë(Verë) në fuçia për të pirë, bollek edhe në ato kohë luftarsh barbare. Numri treqind, në raste të përdorimit të vet ka kuptimin se çdo shtepi e qet nga një luftetar në çeta, por në çdo shtepi ka edhe nga 20 deri në 30 fryme të tjera, që po ti shumzojmë për treqind, numrin e çetave të krahinës apo të atyre trevave në veri të kombit, na del se popullsia e atyre vëndeve ka qënë mbi 1 milion banorë që në... 
*********************************************
Kanë nis trimat, Mujin po e pëvetin:
Në votër tande na kemi qëllue,
Mos na kijë randë për ndoj fjalë!
Pash njat Zot Mujo që të ka dhanë,
Pse Hallilin ti nuk po e marton?
Janë martue krejt mocatakt e tijë,
Djelm e çika, Zoti, atyne, u ka falë,
Fmijtë e tyne sot janë rrit e po lodrojnë.
A tu dhimtën paret për me i dhanë?
A tu dhimtën darsmat me i ba?
Tutna djalin dikush, po na e rrën;
Shpesh e shpesh po bjen nKotorre të reja,
Rob të gjallë djalin tash po na e nxanë.
Le Konakun, Mujo, se spo ta fikun,
Por ma zi Fisin, Mujo, po na e korisin.

----------


## ALBA

Në rastet ku luftrat kishin një farë pushimi, Krerët e mençurisë së atyre kohrave, por edhe luftëtarët shtronin për zgjidhje probleme delikate siç ishin martesat e djemve dhe të vajzave të popullit Pellazgjik-Ilir-Shqiptar, të cilat deri në ato kohra, para luftrave kishin ardhur si martesa të lira, sipas traditave antike të dashurive të ndërsjedhta, ku jo rradhe kishte pasë martesa edhe midis shqiptarësh me vajza apo djem të vëndeve kufitare të atyre kohrave. Mirpo me fillimin e luftrave barbare ku pushtues të ndryshem sulmonin territoret veriore në ato kohra, krerët e vendit sipas krahinave, vendosën që të flasin në diskutime të gjëra për ti ndaluar ato martesa, të cilat asimilonin jo vetëm individë, por ndryshonin thelbësisht ekzistencën e shqiptarve ku humbeshin zakonet, kultura, traditat, gjuha, territori të tëra, pasi sipas të drejtës së trashigimisë zakonore djali trashigonte pasurinë në toka e shpija, pa marrë parasysh se cilën ka marrë për grua dhe se femijët e ardhem a do të flasin gjuhën e të parve apo gjuhën e huaj prej nga kishin nënën
Kërkoheshin pra forma e mënyra në ato diskutime që të ndikonin drejt për drejt për ti martuar djemt e vajzat shqiptare vetëm me shqiptarë, që të eleminohej rreziku i martesave me bijat apo bijtë e armikut pushtues edhe pse midis të rinjve lindëte pa pritmas dashurija
Figura e Halilit, është një figurë e formuar si shembull i të riut të atyre kohrave, që shpesh bie në ndesh me kërkesat apo urdhrat e krerve. Vetë emri Halil, Halili, ka një rrjedhë nga formimi i emrit të vegles muzikore Lilaqe me vone ka marre trajtën e rregullt Lirae cila edhe është modernizuar në formën e ndërtimit dhe të perdorimit të saj, një vegël e njohur që në kohrat më të vjetra, ku me të është kënduar në formën e melankolisë së ëndrrave apo deshirave të pa realizuara. Ku të rinjtë e atyre shekujve kur gjëndeshin para thyerjeve të tilla për zemrat e tyre, kur rrethi nuk i lejonte të lidheshin, të bashkonin zemrat, ata kërkonin në mënyrë thirrse Lilën, atë vegel muzikore shpesh bashkë me këngëtarin e saj dhe degjonin ato lloje këngësh për të mbytur mërzinë Emri Halil rrjedhë nga fjalet hajde lila, dhe përfaqëson masën e madhe të rinisë së atyre kohrave dhe po thuajse të gjitha kohrave, pasi ato legjenda në formë epike janë kënduar në mënyrë të tillë filozofike, ku u përshtaten edhe kohrave të sotme
Pra duhet të dimë se legjendat e Mujit e të Hallilit, janë krijuar e kënduar si burime frymzimi e rregulla edukimi trimëror e burrëror, që në mijvjeçarët e parë të krijimit të popujve e vëndeve në ballkan e më gjërë. Ashtu që nuk ekziston në asnjë bazë, pretendimi i disa studiuesve nacionaliste i vëndeve të ballkanit apo të tjera, të cilet kanë çfaqur idete e gabuara sikur Muja e Halili na qënkan emra të muslimanve. Pra argumenti dhe kuptimi i tyre e nxjerr se ata jane emra Shqiptar të formuar nga fjalët shqipe dhe ata emra kanë ekzistuar në gjuhën e legjendat Shqiptare shume mijvjeçarë më parë se sa të krijohet besimi i fesë islame. Dhe shumë mijvjeçarë më parë se Osmani i parë të organizojë ushtrinë e tijë në Turkmenistan, atje nga e kane origjinën Turqit dhe të vijë me pushtime deri në Anadoll, ku për herë të parë, pas rreth 60 vjet luftrash, rreth vitit 1360 arritën të pushtojnë Kostandinopolin duke i çfarosur banoret Grekë, dhe ku me vonë krijuan perandorinë Osmane, sot TurqiaPerandori e cila i shtriu pushtimet e veta ë Ballkan ë fillimet e viteve 1400. Ndersa këngët epike legjendare që në themel kanë figurat e krijuara të Mujit e Halilit, janë të njohura që në thellsinë e mijvjeçarve të parë të historisë njerzore në ballkan. Halili përfaqson rininë e atyre kohrave, ku shpesh na çfaqet si luftëtarë trim si i vllaj, Muja, pra do me thënë, si pjesa e madhe e luftëtarve të cilët ishin në moshën burrërore. Por aq shpesh Halili na çfaqet me gabimet e vrudhet e rinisë, ku përplaset e bie shpesh në kurthet e armikut, ku me ndihmën e Mujit, pra të masës së pjekur burrërore e luftëtare shpëton 
*************************************************
Be mZotin, Muji, që u paska ba;
Faqe bardhë more shok ju kjoshi,
Sa mire burra, ju dertin po ma dijshi!
Nuk më janë dhimt paret për me i dhanun!
Smjanë dhimt darsmat për me i bamun!
Ju të pa vllazën nuk më keni qëllue:
Kuj po i dhimet darsma për vlla të vet?
Ky nuk asht, or burra, cub flligshtinash,
Ju mire e njihni se asht dai trimninash.
E ky, në dashtë me më pru, marren te shpija,
Hej ktij Zoti hisen e diellit, ja shkimtë !
E në e pastë mëndjen, fisin me na koritë,
Gjueje, o rë, me kokërr rrufeje!
Nxirrma, toke, përjashta natën e vorrit!

----------


## ALBA

Krerët e vëndit nuk i dëshirojnë martesat me të huaj, ata kembngulin që të mos lejohen për asnjë llojë arsyeje, ato martesa. 
*********************************************
Atëher heq Halili e u ka thanë,
Be më Zotin djali u paska ba:
Kah kam vlla e kah kam motër,
Deksha para në u martofsha!
Se gjithë gratë e krahinës, ku janë,
Se gjithë vashat e Jutbinës, ku janë,
Bash si motra mue krejt po më dukën.
Dheu më mbuloftë, fatin vedit në mos ja gjetsha,
Po se mora unë Tanushën e Krajlit !
E unë Tanushën vetë e kam pa,
Kur kem pasë besë me krajli:
Gja ma të mirë ssheh njeri nën këtë diell!
Vetulla e sajë drejt si fiskaja;
Shteku i ballit, si shteku i malit,
Kur merr hana me prëndue;
Syri i saj, si kokrra e qershisë;
E ka qerpikun, si krahi i dallandyshës;
Ftyra e saj, si kuqet molla ndegë;
Hunda e drejtë, si kalëmi i Tushës;
Goja e vogël, si lulja që shpërthen;
Dhambët e bardhë; si gurëzit e lumit,
Fill mbas shiut, kur po i shndrit dielli;
Qafa e sajë, si qafa e pllumbit:
Shtati i saj, si shtat çetinet;
Misht e dorës, porsi rrëmi i shemshirit
*********************************************
Mirpo të rinjtë kundërshtojnë me mënyrat e tyre ku krijojnë lidhje dashurie deri edhe me bijat e krerve të armikut, të nisur sa nga dashurija por edhe nga shperfillja që donin ti bënin armikut, apo pse jo, ndoshta edhe kohës e zakoneve. Mund të thuhet se rininë e asajë kohe e shikoj në shembullin e Halilit si një rini të zhdervjelltë, luftarake, që është e gatshme për një tolerancë e bashkjetesë qoftë edhe me armikun, duke e zbutur atë kur e bën mik, duke i ra në dashuri me të bijën, Tanushën, simboloin e rinisë së kundërshtarve të Shqiptarve në ato kohra, simbolin e bukurisë së femrave të pales së armikut. Bukuri e cila ishte e pa fajshme për luftrat që ndodhnin, ashtu siç ishte e gatshme që për hirë të dashurisë, të i kundërvihej çdo gjëje në rrethin ku jetonte
*********************************
Atëherë djali, ma, ska mujtë me folë: 
Me dorë gojën, Muji, ja ka ndalue,
E aq ma shum djali asht zëmrue:
Prapou, Mujë, se mka ardhë dita e dekës!
*********************************
Rënd me rënd, Mujo, na po flasim!
Tmadhe briti ai plaku Basho Jana;
*********************************
Se kam lanë, more shok, për mik, se nuk e gjeta.
Se kam lanë, për veshje, se nuk mund bleva;
Veç skam dashtë vet me u martue!
*********************************
Pa ndigjo, more ti djalë!
-Ka folë plaku Basho Jana:
Ditë e madhe nesër ka qellue;
Tridhjet agë, kan me u bashkue;
Tridhjetë vasha ktu kann me i pru.
Njat ma të mirën vetë ti ke me zgjedhë,
Tridhjetë agë me hajr ty do ta bajmë!
**************************************************  **

----------


## ALBA

Ketu bëhet fjalë për përpjekjet e krerve të vëndit për te marrë vëndime të forta për moslejimin e martesave me të huaj, ku në mënyrë të hapur hasin në kundërshtimet e të rinjve
**************************************************  ***
Spo e len plakun, ma, djali me folë:
Zoti u vraftë , more agët e Jutbinës!
Po ku a ndije ndermjet tokës e qiellës,
Që e muer vllau motrën e vet?
Qe të tanë bijat e krahinës ku janë,
Te tana motra, mue, po me dukën.
Një be të madhe që e kam ba,
një be të madhe në emën të zotit,
Njatij tLumit që vran e kthiell,
Rëndon tokë e rëndon qiell,
Që ja martohem me gur e dhe,
Ja e kam marrë Tanushën e Krajlit.
E a ndigjuet, ju o agët e Jutbinës:
Mbetsha kuk(qyq), si nata e vorrit,
E në krahinë kurrë nuk martohem!
Por nqafë mpaçi mori bjeshkët e nalta,
Kurrkund një shtek që nuk ma keni lanë,
Për me dalun deri nat krajli!
E me ba një të vogel hjeksi,
Të mujsha detit deri ndër qafa me i pri,
Me ma dëjë krejt atë borë,
Sall, sa të dal me vu kunorë,
Aq fort gazin shokët, që ma kan vnue,
Ma kan ngjitë taraku i Kotorrit
E fryma e gjallë, su lanka peng për logut !
Sa shpejt nama bjeshket mi paska gjue !
*********************************************
Të rinjtë shqiptarë të atyre kohrave, sa herë që pushonin luftrat, depërtonin thellë në territoret e armikut, deri edhe në qytetet e tyre, të cilat në fjalët e legjendës thirrën Kotorret e reja (Qytetet e reja). Që do të thotë se janë qytete të sa po krijuara, pra të ardhacakve që kanë zënë vënd në territore të huaja të pushtuara prej tyre, si dhe në territoret Pellazge-Ilire-Shqiptare Atje merrnin kontakt me femrat e atyre popujve, ku krijonin lidhjet e tyre të dashurisë Për një paqe të shpejtë lutet Halili (Rinia), për të pasë mundësi për tu parë me vashat e bukura të një mbretrie tjetër, për tu dashuruar me to e për tu martuar, për të injoruar luftrat e për të shëmbur kufinjtë e ndarjes së njerzve, popujve e kulturave, për të zbutur armiqsitë me dashurinë e të rinjve 
**************************************************  *
Sa shpejt deti, djalin ka ndigjue !
E ka çue një erë të fortë,
Erë të fortë,e erë të nxehtë,
E ka lshue krejt rënë e zezë,
Bien orteqet nëpër gropa ;
Ushtojnë malet si prej motit.
Veç tri ditë e ma nuk ka zgjatë,
A shkri bora e ka ra në lumë:
Por tri javë e nuk zgjat ma shumë,
Çka e bani lumi atë borë të bardhë,
Tbardhët e bjeshkve, në detë e ka mbytë.
Lum për ty o i madhi Zot,
Çpo kendojnë bylbylat nmal!
Kan dalë fmija e po lodrojnë,
Shpejt me u pa me shoqi-shojnë,
Me pa thanat si lulojnë,
Me pa ahet si gjethojnë!
****************************************
Në këtë moment të legjendës kemi një pushim lufte të pa pritur, ku vendoset një paqe, ashtu siç ndryshon moti i lik, duke sjedhë një ngrohtësi pranvere Këtu duket sikur ka një ndërhyrje, një garanci paqeje, qoftë ajo dhe provizore, ku dikush ka ndikuar tek krerët e mbretrisë armike. Ndoshta afrohet zhvillimi i ngjarjeve deri në rolin që luan individi, pra njeriu i vetëm i cili ka një lidhje shpirtrore me një tjeter njeri në palën kundërshtare Ndoshta vërtet nje vajzë e mbretit, siç ka ndodhur shpesh në histori, duke qënë e dashuruar thellësisht me një djal të ri të palës tjetër, ka ndikuar tek i ati, mbreti, për të tërhequr ushtritë nga trojet e djalit të zemrës së vet, e për të vëndosur paqe
*********************************************
Atëhere Halili, Mujit i ka thanë:
Qetash gjogun, Mujo ti me ma dhanë!
Aspak Muji, gjogun, dhanë nuk ja ka,
Gjogut tvet në shpin djali i ka ra,
Edhe a nis Tanushën për me marrë.
Kur ka ba Muji me u dredhë,
Rrebt po i flet e motçmja nanë:
Po çka bane more bir, i ka thanë,
Po ti gjogun djalit pse me ja ndalë?
Rrezik djali, me ba me e pasë,
E nkrajli gja me ta gjetë,
Sa tjesh gjallë, marak ty, ka me të metë!
Sa shpejt Muji kanka kthye,
Ndal Halil-o, -djalit i ka thanë;
Gjogun e vet Muji ja ka dhanë,
E mirë djalin ma ka msue:
Udha e mbarë, tash more vlla!
Nmegje tkrajlave kur të bajsh me dal-;
Kurrkund gjogut, kryet mos ja ndal;
Gjogu të çon te Vuk-e Harambashi,
Probatin un Vukën e kam pasë,
Falmeshnet thuej Muji tka çue;
Për nji punë, sot vllaun me ma ndihmue,
Me mndihmue me grosh(lek) e me shpatë,
Me mndihmue Tanushën për me marrë!
Atëherë djali i ka kcye gjogut në shpinë;
Tmirë u pafshim! Mujit i ka thanë;
Ka marrë udhën Halili për krajli,
Vrap po e nget e tym po i qet,
Dy herë djalin kurrkush ma se ka pa.
*********************************************
Në rrahje të vazhdueshme të problemeve të kohës, shohim herë mbas here ndikimin e shpirtrave të butë të nanave shqiptare, vashave, të cilat janë kundër luftës, ku shpesh bashkohen me mendimin e dëshirat e rinisë, duke u kundërvënë luftëtarve, me qellim për të gjetur një zgjidhje paqsore nëpërmjet lidhjeve të rinjve të dashuruar, të miqsive të ndersjedhta, me nderhyrjen e miqsive të tjera të vjetra që kishin Shqiptarët në ata shekuj.
**************************************************  ***********
Studimi dhe analiza nga LLemadeo Dukagjini

----------


## MisCongeniality

Urime Shigjeta dhe Alba!

Shume te bukura keto! Me kujtuan vitet e arta te gjimnazit  :buzeqeshje: 

Miss Congeniality
p.s. Alba, nga menyra si shkruan do behesh gazetare shume e mire apo dhe politikane shume e mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

Epika popullore Shqipetare.
Koment:
Neper shekuj populli ka kenduar jo vetem ngjarjeve te medha, luftrave, heronjeve etj, por edhe motiveve te jetes, dashurise, endrrave e aq me shume endrrave rinore. Dialogu ne kengen epike midis Lokes dhe vajzes eshte nje simbol i perzgjedhjes, i krenarise se femrave shqipetare te cilat e zgjidhnin burrin e ardhshem nga krahinat apo fiset me te mira te Shqiptarve... E njeri prej artyre fiseve kane qene Vuthajt ne rrethinat e Plave e Gucise...
Autori, popull, na percjell ne kujtesen e vet vargjet e meposhtme :

A do burr Çikë me t'martue ?

Shka ke çik qe je krenue?
A don burr kund me t'martue? 
Kurkund burr, nane ska per mue ! 
A don çike n ISNIQ me t'martue?
Jan surdar e s'jane per mue!
A don çike n'DEÇAN me u martue?
N'qiler te mbyllin e nuk i due!
A don çike ne VOKSH me t'martue?
Kshteja shum e nuk i due!
A don çike ne JUNIK me t'martue?
Zhgunaxhi jan e nuk i due! 
A don çike n'BOTUSH me t'martue? 
Agallar e s'jane per mue! 
A don çike n'MOLLIQ me t'martue ?
Bajn qereq e nuk i due!
A don çike n BREVIN me t'martue ?
Ujt e lig e nuk i due!
Ne PONASHEC çike don me u martue?
Burra t'liq, nuk jan per mue!
A don çike n'ZMOLIC me te çue? 
Shesin dru e nuk idue! 
Ne BABAJ çike, a don me u martue? 
Jan mbi vade e nuk i due!
A don çike ne DEVE me u martue? 
Jan qelana nuk i due! 
Ne KORONICE a don çik me t'martue?
Jane ngat gjinija e nuk idue!
Ne DUKAGJIN çike a don me t'martue? 
S'lahen kurr e nuk i due!
Ne RUGOVE çik, don me u martue?
Jan pijanec e nuk i due!
Qyqja ti mete pa u martue !
A don çike ne HAS me u martue?
Jan budalla e nuk i due!
A don çike n'BYTYC me u martue? 
Peshkatar jane e nuk i due!
A don çik n'KRASNIQE me u martue? 
Jan t'harlisun e nuk i due!
A don çik n'GASH me u martue?
Jan sojnik, po nuk idue!
Ne MALSI te MADHE kam me te martue! 
Vend i that e sjan per mue!
Mbete çik pa u martue!
Mos don çik n'VUTHAJ me u martue?
Te lumt goja, Lokjo, tash ja ke qellue !
Te holl e te gijat e jane per mue...
Qyqja çik ti çka po thue?
I mete lokes pa martue,
A e di se VUTHAJT, pa ja nda
Jane ne luft me Turk e me Shkja.
Aty ske me gzue nusni,
Se do te mbetesh nuse e vej ne shpi...
Po e pata, Loke une at fat,
Me pa burrin te lam ne gjak,
Ma mir te rri me te sall nji nat,
E ta baj ni djal per marak, 
Qe t'ma ket shtatin si Bajrak
Se t'vajtoj gjith jeten me qytak...

----------

